# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  Middle of the Road Food

## intothenew

No, not road kill. But, I guess that would do. We can fix this in the middle of the road, depending on traffic.

Some of the following is how Martha and I handle nourishment on the road. Some of these are suitable for picnics or camp, some are even backpacking candidates. These are not bush recipes, nor is this grrlscout's kitchen, it's somewhere in between.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Let's have some breakfast. Powdered milk to a boil.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Quinoa in and simmer for about 15 min. Stir in some brown sugar and cinnamon, stir and simmer another 5. Add those blueberries for just a minute or two.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Serve as such. Or add a bit more fresh blueberry, sugar, and cinnamon on top.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

This one I had intended for a light lunch, but it turned into an hors d'oeuvre. We were running from the rain. I had to buy the blackberries frozen, turned out to give them a little time to thaw.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Squeeze a full lime, and stir in a little sugar and ginger powder. Drizzle that over that dissected nectarine and the berries.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Served after the tarp went up.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

Easy to fix and never the same way twice.

The hors d'oeuvre.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Martha starts trimming.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Trim the pig as lean as you like, Martha plays by Emeril's rules. A green pepper was all she could buy single that day, a kids snack pack of carrots, one potato, half that bunch of onions, and half of that green pepper. Salt, pepper, and basil round it out. Give it at least 45 minutes after the start of simmer.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 

Flat bread on the fire, and warm the plates.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And served by candlelight with a salad.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

She doesn't miss a thing, dessert.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

The power went out here just before lunch on this one. I took the opportunity to practice some of my skilz, and wash up a few things for the coming season.

Now, Bad Bill travels with an MRE and a canteen cup. Sweet William, he adds a pot or two, traveling with Martha, you have to earn your keep.

Here's a one pot contraption, kinda sorta.

Name your fish, today it's Salmon. I have made this with Cod also, I would assume Tuna would be nice. You need a mix of salt, white pepper, and ginger powder made up for a dry rub. 

We carry the rice, rub, and soy sauce. Everything else we get fresh at the Piggly Wiggly. We need fish for two, one lemon, one bunch of green onions(ramps in the bush if you know what you're looking for), and a green. I kinda got caught off guard on the green, so adapt and overcome, and open a green giant can of peas.

Let's get started.

Start a pint of water to boil in the pot.

Lay that fish into the steamer contraption, drizzle with one half of the lemon and soy sauce. Sprinkle on the rub, and quarter the remaining lemon and add two pieces to each piece of fish. One green onion per piece of fish, split lengthwise and cut into about four inch pieces. If it's ramp, you only need a piece of a piece, treat em' with respect. Add the veg on top, sugar snap peas are nice and can be bought by the pound or in small packages fresh.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Ok, let's take inventory.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

You need to get your plate ready, I ain't far off here. I do enjoy cooking with the sterno, it does give you a few minutes to enjoy the finer things.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Let's let the fish and veg mix run about 12 minutes before we add the rice. 

Let's take a whiff of the fish and add the rice.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The rice of course goes into the drippings and we add the fish and veg mix back.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Twelve minutes more and we hand things over to Martha.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The square plates and vino are optional.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

As good as it is on the kitchen table, it is twice as good on a picnic table.

I've got a plastic copy of that steamer that I haven't used yet, lighter weight. Where's a good power failure when you need one?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

Sounds strange I know, but it works. Crawdad tails if you are resourceful. First, the lab:



One pot, kinda sorta.

Let's dice some spuds.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I like to dice them rather coarse, that seems to strike a compromise between Martha and I. She could pick em' and eat em' right off the tree, I like mine a bit crispy. Especially with this dish, the potatoes need a little crunch. Our tastes invert with bovids, but that's another story.

Let's inventory:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


We have to pick these up at the Piggly Wiggly before camp:

Potatoes
Shrimp
Green Onion

And any Adventure Chef worth his salt carries these, right?

Olive Oil
Salt
Pepper
Curry Powder

Add the potatoes to a hot pot with a tablespoon or so of oil. Brown em', it adds a really nice texture with this dish.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I soon learn that the sterno just ain't gonna cut it, the firestorm gets lit.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

10-15 minutes, stirring regularly, and then add the white of two green onions. Note that the green is segregated and has a fancy schmancy diagonal cut. Give the onions just a minute or two, again while you stir.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Dump the potato concoction on a plate for a few minutes.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Add another dab of oil to the pot, then the shrimp.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Sprinkle some curry powder in, be nice, it don't take much.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Just a few minutes with the shrimp, and yes toss them a couple of times. Add the potatoes back and toss for a minute or two. Salt and pepper to taste while in the pot.

Garnish with the greens of the onions, serve.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The square plates and vino are optional.

It takes about 15 minutes of prep time, and less than 30 to cook. Less than 5 bucks a head, less than most Mcvalue meals, and the clean up is reasonable.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

O, wait a minute, there is one fork missing. Martha is still busy.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Does it make you feel better that she only ate half?


And this is how it goes in the field:

Let's go to the picnic table, a table for two please.


Shrimp and potatoes.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

The intended campground was closed on this next one. So, a side walk for two.

A packaged salad, small container of macaroni and potato salad, and a filet.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

You beat all, ITN!!!
I don't know what roughing it would be for you but this is great. The quinoa and blueberries should be on everyone's list, it's that good and good _for_ you too.

----------


## intothenew

> ..........I don't know what roughing it would be for you..........



Fox grapes to vino, now that's rough. I've done it, but it's tough.

----------


## intothenew

We had packed up wet this morning. Made the end of day in time for laundry, drying camping gear, and hors d'oeuvre.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Almost like home.

----------


## BENESSE

I see all that and I'm really ashamed. I keep complaining to myself how our kitchen isn't nearly large enough to make dinners for more than 6 people tops, and here you are making a feast outdoors. Maybe I should start cooking on the sidewalk.

----------


## Winter

You guys are making me hungry.

----------


## crashdive123

Yep - you are sooooooooooooooo coming to the next Jamboree.

----------


## jake abraham

I just ate am getting hungry again

----------


## lefties

full-951-55895-dinner_001.jpgfull-951-55894-dinner_002.jpghmmm,dunno if thats `middle of the road food,,maybe upperclass middle of the road food. My wife here in the philippines is an awesome cook,,and she does it with always a bare minimum......Picture 123.jpg

----------


## intothenew

> .........and she does it with always a bare minimum......


I would really like to hear some details on those recipes, I'm always looking for new ideas. My goal is to simply be able to walk into a store, farmer's market, road side produce stand, etc, and be able to whip something up from whatever is available.

----------


## Rick

I confess that I have never had sushi camping or backpacking.

----------


## hunter63

Now that was outstanding, a good example of what can be done.

My experiance has been mostly open wood fires and cst iron.....camping/canoing and shore lunch results in just warming stuff mostly.

Thanks rep sent....
Oops, says i need to spread it around......
someone give this poat some rep?????

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Y'all may not believe that I'm thinking of something other than the food, but I really like that Kawasaki and how it's outfitted.
(The bigger Bike looked like maybe a BMW, but I really couldn't tell for sure....but I like the smaller, lighter looking Kaw.)LOL

----------


## Rick

I hit him for you.

----------


## hunter63

Thanks....good post.

----------


## intothenew

> I confess that I have never had sushi camping or backpacking.


Foraged sashimi is a goal.




> .........My experiance has been mostly open wood fires and cst iron.....


The bikes offer a strange challenge. You certainly can carry more than on your back. But you can't treat them as you would the back of a pickup. We carry a small collapsible cooler so we can carry grub for at least a few hours. Most veggies can be kept in green bags, in the cooler, for a couple of days. Also, we carry a small "pantry" of spices and dried goods that will last close to two weeks.




> ............The bigger Bike looked like maybe a BMW...........


Bingo. I have a 400 Suzuki also, you just can see the windshield on it behind the picnic table in the tarp photo. I should be able to give you some better looks in following posts. We ain't done yet.




> Yep - you are sooooooooooooooo coming to the next Jamboree.


I think I would enjoy that.




> ............Maybe I should start cooking on the sidewalk.


I would suggest that you stay out of the middle of the road, considering your location. 


Thanks for the replies folks. I know that this is a bit eccentric, but maybe you can get some ideas from them.

----------


## hunter63

> ................
> Thanks for the replies folks. I know that this is a bit eccentric, but maybe you can get some ideas from them.


I have to say that it is soooo refreashing seeing and reading about something that has/is/ getting done.......Rather than something some one that is "fixin' to"....
I call that "them that's doin'"
Thanks again.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Thanks for the replies folks. *I know that this is a bit eccentric*, but maybe you can get some ideas from them.


 LOL......Did you forget who all you're talking to? HaHaHa!

----------


## rebel

Lookin' great.  Thanks for the pics.  


Hint to self, time to step it up.

----------


## lefties

> I would really like to hear some details on those recipes, I'm always looking for new ideas. My goal is to simply be able to walk into a store, farmer's market, road side produce stand, etc, and be able to whip something up from whatever is available.


Yup thats my jenny.....the brown piece of fried fish is a tilapias head,,mmmmmmm

----------


## intothenew

This is the "lightweight" kit we use when both of us are on the small bikes. That typically means the terrain is going to be a bit rough.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Partially disassembled but,

2 personal mess kits complete with hardware. The hardware is stuffed into a soft eyeglass case to keep them from rattling. A synthetic towel, and any day to day personal items(vitamins/daily medication etc). You can usually find a few milanos in Martha's early in the game.

2 Two quart canteens.

The shaving kit carries the stove, fuel, general hardware(spatula etc), cleanup supplies, and the grains(rice, cous cous, quinoa, etc)

Flexible cutting mat

2-1/2 L pot with a locking lid. The steamer, spices, tea, coffee, and a couple of smaller bowls are in it.

2 canteen cups with stove, some fuel tabs in the shaving kit. One cup carries a bottle of EVOO and a bottle of soy sauce. Cleaned Coke bottles, that's all I can get to stand the abuse. They are a little large, but fit the cup nicely, and allow for some expansion.

A small, cheap, collapsible cooler. We're rough on them. Usually go through at least one a year, most times two.

----------


## intothenew

> Yup thats my jenny.....the brown piece of fried fish is a tilapias head,,mmmmmmm



Details, I need some details.


It's good to hear from you, I was a little worried the quake may have affected you. Everything OK?

----------


## grrlscout

Way WAYYY better than any of that drive-thru garbage!

----------


## intothenew

> Way WAYYY better than any of that drive-thru garbage!


And I would hope much better for you. I don't concentrate on "healthy", but do start with as raw of materials as I can. I use very little processed stuff.

I'm paying close attention in the "today" thread, I'll end up stealing one of your recipes soon and adapting it to this venue. Your help and suggestions are welcome.

----------


## intothenew

Some lab work:

There's an ear of corn stage left, thawing.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Slice the potatoes thin, half and slice the lemon.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Let's build a mound,potatoes first.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Cod

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Shrimp

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Corn

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And the additives; salt, pepper, dried butter, dill, minced garlic, and the lemon slices.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

intothesteampot

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

A little butter flavor on the bread, and seal.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Light the Firestorm

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Bread on the lid

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Wait 20 minutes after that first wisp of steam.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And here's the result.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

Martha voiced some discontent with the rice being boiled in the drippings. I adapted, and overcame.

Let's load the steamer.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Fresh water for the rice.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And the assembly

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I forgot to show the wine rack in the kit before.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Good times.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

Quick, easy, and really nice on a dreary day.

Chop half a bell

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Add the whites of some green onion and warm it over.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Add some yard bird.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And some yard bird squeezins', that's the little pack.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Seasoned salt, basil, and pepper

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Noodles for nine

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Garnish with the greens

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

Two different cooking times, let's boil the spuds and steam the sprouts.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Pan fry some pig

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Some local vino

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

A reconstituted sour cream and onion mix on the spuds, and a roll.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It felt like we had the entire state to ourselves.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## SemperFi

@lefties , but you can always carry a bag or lumpia and some pancit with you adding fruits and lizards to the menu ,depending where you are you better have a gun because those damn monkeys will steal all your food and they are mean bastards too1

----------


## crashdive123

Intothenew - that sure does look like some good eating.

----------


## wholsomback

Now that is roughing it at it's finest.

----------


## finallyME

Middle of the Road my *****.  That right there is gourmet.  Very, very nice.  Thanks for all the pictures and write up.

----------


## intothenew

This one is gonna take a few posts, bear with me.

Martha has an errand to run during this lab session. It's a perfect time for me to sneak in one of my favorites, Fancy Schmancy Californy Pizza as an hors d'oeuvre. Her response to this is something similar to a current TV commercial involving the most popular girls in school, and I ad lib; " Oooooo, that's gross. You're really going to eat that?"

Yes I certainly am.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Relaxed, and weeding through excess stores, I pull what I believe to be a previously opened twenty year old can of sterno. Note the flesh color.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It fires on first strike.

----------


## shiftyer1

For 4 or 5 years I did all my cooking either on a campfire or bbq pit.  It's amazing what you can do with so little.  I've also only used cast iron and always throw a small skillet and coffee pot in my saddle bags when I travel.  I ride a road bike so weight really wouldn't be much of an issue but I have been thinking about switching to stainless.  Have you ever tried to bake cornbread or biscuits in a stainless dutch oven?  Or doesn't it work well?

----------


## intothenew

> .........and coffee pot...........



We are reduced to instant. We have used the "tea bag" approach, it makes pretty good coffee. We have carried a single drip contraption, which will make as good as you please. We have never carried a pot. The instant packets are just too convenient.






> ................Have you ever tried to bake cornbread or biscuits in a stainless dutch oven?  Or doesn't it work well?



Never used one, the weight has always turned me away. I do fry cornbread, and think that it is pretty good. I also sometimes stack the mess kits, double boiler and dry, to make a quasi oven. We get to that in one of the recipes to come.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

I prepare the toppings. The warmed ones; whites of the green onion, goat cheese, sliced tomato, and of course the lightly oiled crust.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The cold toppings; Coarse cut baby spinach, the greens of the onion, salt, pepper, and some balsamic vinegar. It is actually better with red wine vinegar, but I only carry balsamic on the road. You can get it in small packs from minimus.biz. They usually get a C-note or more from me each year, lots of neat stuff.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Last to prepare is the avocado, half since Martha is not going to participate. Or, is she?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Martha walks in about that time, and starts eysballin' my avocado. I get kinda' excited when that happens, to be quite honest. She takes us South of the border.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

So now, I'm eyeballin' her avocado.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And wouldn't ya' know it, I burnt the first crust.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

But I carry on in my avocado induced trance. Warm the toppings

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And serve with the cold

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

The goal on this particular lab set was to try and come up with something that the kids would enjoy and be able to make in the field. We try a homemade sauce from ketchup and Italian spices.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It failed, too sweet. But we did get the crust action down, a double boiler.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And on the third attempt, I begrudgingly open a can of tomato sauce and mixed in the seasoning. Diced onion, diced Hungarian pepper, shredded cheddar, pepperoni, beef bits, and what is not shown in the pic is a mozzarella string cheese.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Cover it for a few

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And this is what you get.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Now, how are we going to get all that stuff in the field?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I'll go through my thoughts on the preservation preps in another post.

----------


## Rick

Sweet. Are you using crescent roll dough? 

mimimus.biz is a great place. I've bought a lot of stuff from them. Watch the single use peanut butter. The oil will leak out if you keep it too long.

----------


## intothenew

> ..........Are you using crescent roll dough?.........


Boboli Pizza dough, I can usually get it with 2-3 weeks left to expiration and you don't have to refrigerate it. I'll go through some particulars on all of that stuff, especially the cheese and meats, when I get a chance.

Minimus does have a pizza sauce that I haven't tried, that could keep me from carrying a can of tomato sauce.

----------


## Rick

You can dehydrate your favorite sauce be it pizza or spaghetti. If you have the round plastic trays for making fruit leathers just pour your sauce in them and dehydrate it. It will make a leather. If you don't have the trays then oil some wax paper so it doesn't stick when done and turn up the edges so it doesn't run off and make a mess.

EDIT: I just went back and looked at your dehydrator. You have the fruit leather trays in it. You should be good to go. Your hamburger will dry faster if you remove the leather tray and let the air pass through. You'll get some bits fall through but you can put the leather tray below to catch it.

----------


## intothenew

> You can dehydrate your favorite sauce be it pizza or spaghetti. If you have the round plastic trays for making fruit leathers just pour your sauce in them and dehydrate it. It will make a leather. If you don't have the trays then oil some wax paper so it doesn't stick when done and turn up the edges so it doesn't run off and make a mess.
> 
> EDIT: I just went back and looked at your dehydrator. You have the fruit leather trays in it. You should be good to go. Your hamburger will dry faster if you remove the leather tray and let the air pass through. You'll get some bits fall through but you can put the leather tray below to catch it.


The beef was above the pork, hence the "separation" tray. The pork is always suspect, the beef too, just not so much.

I'm gonna try, I promise, but the only dehy sauce I have ever had that I liked was; ketchup from a twenty year ago MRE. Dry rub on a fresh caught trout: Crash says it best; "It helps when you're hungry". It was excellent.

I'll compare the bizimus to usimimus.

----------


## intothenew

Start with something in one piece and lean.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Lean it up even more.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Feed it to the grinder.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Then feed it to the grinder again.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Add some bread crumbs and give it a good whirl.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Fry it until "dry".

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And then a nice warm breeze

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And we're left with

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## intothenew

First,

*If you do not follow the manufacturers recommendations on any product, you do so at your own risk.*



I am blessed to live in four seasons country. Certainly nine months of the year I can count on temperatures less than room. Seldom will I carry cheese in the months of June, July, and August. When I do, it is for consumption in 24 hours or less and kept in a dry cooler. No ice, no power, just something to buffer the temperature change. The other nine months, I use several methods. I still use something to buffer temperature change (to minimize sweating). That can be that same cooler, a few pieces of newspaper, or even a piece of clothing. Hard cheeses I can trust for a week wrapped in cheese cloth with a small splash of vinegar. Seal in a ziplock and use some sort of insulation for buffer.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I don't mind the flavor of the vinegar as long as it's just a hint, use it sparingly.


I can get two weeks or more by wax sealing, but it is a bit of work. Wrap in cheese cloth and dip, dip, dip.................

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here's what you get.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And the hull is a decent piece of tinder.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I have carried these as is for as long as a week.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## grokh5499

Intothenew,

Where did you find a steamer with a telescoping lifter to lift the basket? Or did you alter it yourself? That is awesome!, Have you tried the plastic steamer yet? Did it hold up to your expectations?

----------


## intothenew

> Intothenew,
> 
> Where did you find a steamer with a telescoping lifter to lift the basket? Or did you alter it yourself? That is awesome!, Have you tried the plastic steamer yet? Did it hold up to your expectations?



Roses, Big Lots, or Wally World is where all of those steamers came from. I can't recollect which one from where, and they are as purchased. The only mod I have considered is adding something to the feet of the stainless ones, but haven't figured out a safe one. Those feet are a bit hard on a lined pot, hence the excitement on the plastic one.

With mixed emotions, I answer; No, I haven't tried the plastic one yet. 

The down side, I have yet to take anything more than a day ride this year. Work has had me corralled. 

The up side, I have spent a considerable amount of time in the field with the grandkids. That has been awesome, to say the least. Also, I have 27 days of vacation to take between now and the end of the year. Martha and I should get some time on the road here soon, hunting season should be long, and the grandkids should get a taste of winter in a one room cabin. Also, work is good, I feel very fortunate in these times.

----------


## grokh5499

> The down side, I have yet to take anything more than a day ride this year. Work has had me corralled.


We have had that problem in the past trying to get out ourselves, either the Army or the weather - aka imminent hurricane predicted on planned weekend, have derailed most of our plans in the past. Now it's just coordinating between my job, or the weather!




> The up side, I have spent a considerable amount of time in the field with the grandkids. That has been awesome, to say the least. Also, I have 27 days of vacation to take between now and the end of the year. Martha and I should get some time on the road here soon, hunting season should be long, and the grandkids should get a taste of winter in a one room cabin. Also, work is good, I feel very fortunate in these times.


Awesome, I too am fortunate for what little work I can find with hubby in college right now! We have been camping out in the living room and the back yard to make up for it all! Easy peasy at a moments notice!

----------

